
The rise of container orchestration storage standards - CrankyBear
https://blogs.dxc.technology/2017/10/04/the-rise-of-container-orchestration-storage-standards/
======
legulere
Please don't underline links with such extreme colouring and please don't make
links bold. That makes them stand out more than they should. I opened the link
and just saw buzzwords. I immediately closed the tab again.

------
reilly3000
If I were to pick a tool to stick with for container storage, wheee would I
start?

